
FRACTRAN - one-more-minute
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FRACTRAN
======
rgrau
[http://malisper.me/2016/06/11/building-fizzbuzz-fractran-
bot...](http://malisper.me/2016/06/11/building-fizzbuzz-fractran-bottom/)

1st paragraph:

"In this post, I am going to show you how to write Fizzbuzz in the programming
language Fractran. If you don’t know, Fractran is an esoteric programming
language. That means it is extraordinary difficult to write any program in
Fractran. To mitigate this difficultly, instead of writing Fizzbuzz in raw
Fractran, what we are going to do is build a language that compiles to
Fractran, and then write Fizzbuzz in that language."

~~~
golergka
Scroll down, see Lisp's parens. Why am I not surprised?

Also, I bet that one of other posts in this blog proves something to be
Turing-complete.

~~~
mschaef
Yeah... Lisp has a long history as a test bed of sorts for language ideas.
(For the same reason it's particularly well suited for DSLs.)

------
icen
This language is brilliant - at first, it's difficult to believe that such a
simple _numerical_ scheme is a programming language. Once you look a bit
deeper, you see it's a very clever encoding of a register machine.

------
grenoire
Man, this ought to take the cake for the worst esolang I've seen...

~~~
Oxitendwe
Worst, or _best_?

~~~
cjak
Esoteric languages tend to play along that "so bad it's good" spectrum.

